# Proof of Rabies Vacc?



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

We are picking up our 4 month old puppy this Monday (yay!). Here's my question.... I know that some breeders administer the rabies vaccine themselves before their puppies leave with their new owners. This boy is one of those cases and i've been advised by the breeder that he has received it and it will be a $20.00 charge when I come pick him up (not a problem). I'm curious, how would someone prove that their dog has received a rabies shot if the breeder gives it as opposed to a vet? Should I ask for some form of written proof I assume? I'd like to get a tag for Deuce's collar that shows he's had his shot (like the one the vet gives you)....am I able to do that now?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The breeder should have all the paperwork for this I would assume.

In Ontario, Canada I believe (could be wrong on this) a liscensed vet must give the rabies vaccine.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

You HAVE to have the rabies doc signed! In L.A. it is a special document signed by the vet. You can't register the dog w/out it! Plus, your new vet needs to know in order to know when to administer the booster! We had a recent bat/rabies scare and I was very glad my pets were up to date! (Bat was negative BTW!)


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for the information!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

When you purchase a rabies vaccine, they come with rabies tags. I just threw a bunch away that my neighbor had been keeping (why I dont know, they were old). Anyway, he had purchased the vaccine recently and it came in one large bottle. You draw it out accordingly per dog. They also give you paper work to fill out to certify you have given the vaccine, serial number, manufacturer too. Or if it was individual doses, the vaccine bottle has a peel off label. That label is proof of the vaccine, but must be included on your puppies paperwork. They may have given all vaccines and would give you your vaccine record for all of them.

Good luck with your pup.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In MI rabies vaccination can only be given by a vet. And the lot#,manufacturer# is on the rabies tag.
With the other vaccinations, they come with peel off labels to put on the pups shot records. So your breeder should be giving you a pamphlet w/ the history of all injections your pup has gotten(along with worming)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

in the states the rabies vaccine can only be given by a licensed vet so paperwork is generall provided along with a rabies tag for the collar.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you all for the information! I appreciate it.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

In the state of Kentucky you can buy rabies and give yourself and I did use to buy them for my dogs.

I've been a active member of SAR for many years now and also go to a lot of dog shows. 

I was told by one of our SAR members which is a vet that the rabie shots you buy and give yourself are good shots HOWEVER if your dog was to bite someone these shots DONOT stand up in court.

With that said I would rather have a vet do my shots. 

Working part time at a local vets I've seen to many dogs put down because some person got bit more times due to their own stupidity and demand said dog or animal to be put down to have sent off for testing because they didnt want to wait it out for 10 days to see if they had rabies.

Some of these animals did not have shots some were given by owner

Of course either way the person that gets bit still can ask for a dog to be put down...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Also would like to add, these shots are good here in Kentucky BUT if you travel there not good in most states


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

kleinenHain said:


> In the state of Kentucky you can buy rabies and give yourself and I did use to buy them for my dogs.
> 
> I've been a active member of SAR for many years now and also go to a lot of dog shows.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I remember right after I moved to FL reading about a family who had their dog put down after it bit someone. They had given their own rabies shot, the State or County didn't recognize it as being legal, and insisted that the dog be quarintined in a kennel for a fairly long time - maybe 6 months which can be rather expensive. The family couldn't afford it so the dog was put down and then tested for rabies.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

arycrest said:


> I remember right after I moved to FL reading about a family who had their dog put down after it bit someone. They had given their own rabies shot, the State or County didn't recognize it as being legal, and insisted that the dog be quarintined in a kennel for a fairly long time - maybe 6 months which can be rather expensive. The family couldn't afford it so the dog was put down and then tested for rabies.


Wow, that's terrible.

Let me as everyone this.... assuming the pup i'm picking up had already received the vaccine by the breeder, is it safe to have my vet give it to him again when I go next week?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rabies is a huge invasion to a baby puppy. If you are having other vaccinations given, then I would not have the pup get the rabies. 
If there is proof that your pup has been given it by the breeder, I would just stay with that then after a yr give the 3y yr vaccine, but that is just what I'd do...you have to do what you and your vet think is best.
This site may be of help with vaccine protocols, and the risks:
Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Rabies is a huge invasion to a baby puppy. If you are having other vaccinations given, then I would not have the pup get the rabies.
> If there is proof that your pup has been given it by the breeder, I would just stay with that then after a yr give the 3y yr vaccine, but that is just what I'd do...you have to do what you and your vet think is best.
> This site may be of help with vaccine protocols, and the risks:
> Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol


Thank you very much!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Is the breeder in MD??? That is a BIG red flag to me. As far as I know, you have to be a VET in MD to give Rabies shots. And why give a rabies shot to such a young pup??? Is he going to give you proof of it? You NEED proof of the shot to register the dog with your county. Be very careful about this. I would be very weary of this. I'm sorry.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Deuce said:


> Wow, that's terrible.
> 
> Let me as everyone this.... assuming the pup i'm picking up had already received the vaccine by the breeder, is it safe to have my vet give it to him again when I go next week?


I would never do that just in case he did, it would not be good for the pup. If anything you can do a titer test and see if it comes up.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Is the breeder in MD??? That is a BIG red flag to me. As far as I know, you have to be a VET in MD to give Rabies shots. And why give a rabies shot to such a young pup??? Is he going to give you proof of it? You NEED proof of the shot to register the dog with your county. Be very careful about this. I would be very weary of this. I'm sorry.


No, the breeder is in PA.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I would never do that just in case he did, it would not be good for the pup. If anything you can do a titer test and see if it comes up.


Ok, thank you. I wasn't sure


----------

